# Why



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

That’s all I’m saying


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Been like that since the end of October when we finished our duck hunting S.W. of there.They'll probably get 2' of ice before it's all said and done.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Those are really mild temperatures for them


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

These are the times that try mens souls..
AND PATIENCE.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Further North and West. I'm sure you could move there if that the weather you want.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Im literally having withdrawals. Sitting here trying to figure out how to organize my sled this year and trying on all my cold gear to make sure it still fits


----------



## TiminOhio (Sep 22, 2008)

It's my fault guys. Been working on my snowblower the last two-three weekends.. pretty much ensuring that once it's up and running, we will have mild weather and no snow.. lol


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Ya them are pretty mild temps for them compared to some temps and windchills they usually have I just want them temps slide to the northeast for a couple weeks instead of being stuck there teasing us hardwater guys


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

TiminOhio said:


> It's my fault guys. Been working on my snowblower the last two-three weekends.. pretty much ensuring that once it's up and running, we will have mild weather and no snow.. lol


Usually it’s when someone buys a bunch of new equipment. The year I got my vexilar I was on the ice from 12/9 to 12/23, then I got the vex and no ice until a year later...


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Really stinks. I see know really cold, long term cold in site. Might be a short season. Hope something changes, as ice fishing is my favorite. Cold weather just keeps getting pushed and if that keeps happening, as days get longer, not much left. It seems anymore warm weather prevails over cold and when we do get cold it does not stay long.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Rarely get consistent ice until mid January in these parts anyway. Everybody is so hyped when we get the first early freeze they get impatient with the weather. Some guys get to fish the first freeze but then they too have to wait for the second freeze to get back out. It’s coming fellas. Be patient. Might be a shorter season for some of us but at least we still get out.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Everyone has to remember this is Ohio and unlike most of the country we are in an area where the weather fluxuates week to week, day to day, and year to year.. I have went shirtless at the end of December and seen it snow the beginning of June. Don't worry, Winter is coming.


----------

